# What to do? Poor Nutmeg!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Had to take Nutmeg back for her 3 day check up today and it turns out she has a severe hernia as she has absorbed the stitches inside.

Had a good long chat with the vet and they have said doing a 2nd anathetic is risky as she didnt respond to well to the 1st and if they do the 2nd op she could absorb new stitches too, they could put non disolving ones in but she would have to go under again to have them removed 

If she dont have the hernia repair her intestines could become trapped and strangled.

So either way she is high risk of dying!!!!   

They have also said because of her teeth (they are very bad) she would need anathetic 6 monthly max and she may lead a bad life with pain!!

They have offered 3 options..

1] do surgery for the hernia with no garentee of it working and needing more anathetic.
2] seeing if the hernia will be ok to live with (although quite big hernia)
3] ending her misery.

Ive not had to do this before so unsure what to do 

Also when i got back from the vets this afternoon feeling very sad and low some sh1thead broke into my car and stole my new stereo!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww no hun :crying:

You have done so much for Nutmeg, and to come this far its devastating news 

I know you will make the right decision hun x 

I cannot and will not influence your choice, as only you can make the right decision for her xx

My heart goes out to you hun xx

xx Hugs xx

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh and re: sh1thead... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Hope they get what the deserve. Karma is a bitch!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

It might be worthwhile booking her in to see William at Wylies to see what he thinks. 

He is a rabbit specialist and will tell you straight what he thinks would be best for her. x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aww poor baby girl. :sad: She's been through so much already. And i'm sorry to hear about ur car too. (Had the same thing happen to me, went to court 'n all that but they got away scot free. Anyway u don't wanna be hearin that. They're sh1ts anywayz. )

Most important thing is beautiful bun. I think she deserves the best chance you can give her. She's a tough old girl, having been through so much already. Poor baby, she doesn't deserve to suffer any more either though. I'm sure you will make the right decision for her. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> It might be worthwhile booking her in to see William at Wylies to see what he thinks.
> 
> He is a rabbit specialist and will tell you straight what he thinks would be best for her. x


She see 3 vets while at the surgery, 1 trainee, 1 locum and the head vet who is rabbit trained 

Thing is i also cant afford all this surgery, i have spoken to the person who was going to have her and as she and the kids have been through such a traumatic time last month losing there dog they had for 11 years they just cant go through heart ache again of losing another so doesnt want to come and bond with her just to lose her. So im on my own with bills of surgery, my car might be a write off as the bugga bent my door to get in i have other bills catching up on my so im in no state to shed out 100's of ££.
Arrrggghhh im covered in hives again ive had no sleep as i thought i could hear someone breaking into my car and i have a poorly rabbit!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Poor bun. Follow your heart n do what's best for the lil bun. Hugs x


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Frags, you could always bring her here and I'll take her for a consult with Williamto see what he would say is best?
He is the sort of vet that won't give false hope, he is honest and tells it as it is. He is who I took Mysti to after his "acident" at my vets where my vets were faffing around saying 8 weeks of cage rest etc could help recovery.
William told me straight- he will never recover and he would pts for Mystic's sake as it is no life for a bun the way he was.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh Frags, how come someone so nice can have such bad luck 

You have done so much for Nutmeg already, whatever you do, I know it will be the best decision for both of you.

Sorry to hear about your car stereo aswell  

*Heidi*


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Frags you have to be sensible here.
There was just one problem then maybe it would be worth giving her the chance but with teeth problems on top you would be not being fair on her to keep her going.6 monthly teeth ops is usually more realistically 3monthly and this is a big strain on them.
I see sadlly many people hold on to pets andput them through numerous operations and the animal is miserabke.
You have done a wonderful job with Nutmeg and maybe the last thing you can do for her is to have her put to sleep with her dignity intact.
I don't think travelling her to see another vet is necessary as the travelling is stressful for them any way and you seem to have experienced vets any way.
It is never any easy or nice decision to play god and end an animlas life but it is one of the most selfless things we as humans can do for our pets.
My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

toddy said:


> Frags you have to be sensible here.
> There was just one problem then maybe it would be worth giving her the chance but with teeth problems on top you would be not being fair on her to keep her going.6 monthly teeth ops is usually more realistically 3monthly and this is a big strain on them.
> I see sadlly many people hold on to pets andput them through numerous operations and the animal is miserabke.
> You have done a wonderful job with Nutmeg and maybe the last thing you can do for her is to have her put to sleep with her dignity intact.
> ...


I have a rabbit who has dentals every 4 weeks.. he is fine, happy and active 
I personally would go for the op. If she goes while under GA, then at least you gave her the chance.
I sent a bun in for a gastrotomy, being told she had a 20% chance of survival. She came through and bounced back!

I am more than happy to take her and arrange with William what is the right course of action. x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm with Vampiriclust. Rosie has her teeth done every month without any effects on how happy she is. 

If cost is an issue then I'm sure we can all come together for Nutmeg and send you a bit towards the cost. Like vamp said if she goes under anaesthetic then so be it, as with Charlie he went under anaesthetic and I prefered it that way, he went under his terms and I didn't have to make the decision for him. 

I wish I could help more Frags you've had such a rough time recently. Will get you some nice pics of Dylan tomorrow to cheer you up a bit.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this is heart breaking! shes come so far, personally i would give her another chance.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

VampiricLust said:


> I have a rabbit who has dentals every 4 weeks.. he is fine, happy and active
> I personally would go for the op. If she goes while under GA, then at least you gave her the chance.
> I sent a bun in for a gastrotomy, being told she had a 20% chance of survival. She came through and bounced back!
> 
> I am more than happy to take her and arrange with William what is the right course of action. x


Oh no this is awful! I'm with vamp, be nice to give her a chance xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm for letting Vampiriclust let William see Nutmeg. I had a bun who I was told would need dentals every month but the time between each dental got longer and longer - I know it was probably a very different case though.

I'd also be willing to contribute to Nutmeg's vet bills.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Any news Frag?
She really needs to be seen asap if it is as serious as it sounds.
You have my number if you want to talk hun. x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Really sorry to read this, poor nutmeg has been through so much!

Let us know how you get on with her, she sounds like a fighter so she may suprise all the vets by making a full recovery


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can she not have her teeth removed?

Personally id rather give them the chance and lose them whilst under.

I understand what a hard choice it is though.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

After speaking to Frags, I found out Nutmeg passed away Saturday night 
Frags asked me to post it as she is still upset and numb over the situation (which is completely understandable.)

I am sure Frags will post a little tribute to Nutmeg when the time feels right for her.

Binky free beautiful Nutmeg. At least you were shown real love and affection for the past couple of months at Frags xx.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats such a shame 

Well done to Frags for doing all she could and giving the poor girl and her babies a chance.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no. Poor Frags. She must me devastated :crying:

I think she's grown on all of us hasnt she, so we'll all be feeling her loss too :crying:

Rest in peace Nutmeg xx

Remember mummy Frags loves you and you'll meet again one day

Go and have fun at the bridge xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

RIP nutmeg, i know you loved your time with frags and you have left behind such beautiful babies


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no! RIP Nutmeg.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no thats such a shame   RIP Nutmeg binky free little one. Im so sorry this has happened frags, Nutmeg really grew on all of us.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no that's really sad to hear. Well done Frags for giving her the best possible chance in life and for showing her what it means to be loved. Binky free nutmeg


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Nutmeg Frags, and least you gave her and her babies a chance of a good life.

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw no. I'd grown so attached to little bunny even tho I never met her, what with all her cute babies. Poor bunny. She went through so much. At least she's at peace now, and she gave this world such beautiful baby bunnies. :crying:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ever so sorry to hear this! Oh Frags, you did soo much for her and you did soo well! I know where ever she is now she is grateful to you! 

Me and my sister are very grateful that you gave her this chance to have a happy life! 

RIP Nutmeg!


----------

